# Recommendation for broadband provider in Mallorca



## Patrick Bateman (May 31, 2015)

Hello - again,

Can anyone recommend a decent broadband provider in Mallorca - and maybe the ones to avoid. I have been told to expect to pay around 20 euros a month which I suppose isn't unreasonable.

Any help would again be greatly appreciated...

Cheers.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,

All depends what part of the island you live, most rural areas are restricted to what you can receive.

Keith


----------



## Patrick Bateman (May 31, 2015)

Firstly, thank you Keith for your reply to my question. In answer to your question, it's Cala Bona, fairly well developed with several other busy resorts within spitting distance so not exactly isolated...

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use wifi Baleares 971 940 971 WIFI Baleares - Home, but I live near Algaida and quite rural so they were the best option as there is no need to have a telephone line at the house, it's done by micro wave. it costs me 45 euros a month and thats unlimited, the speed is also very good, they do have a variety of packages on offer so well worth looking at their site, they also speak very good english.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Patrick Bateman (May 31, 2015)

keith277 said:


> I use wifi Baleares 971 940 971 WIFI Baleares - Home, but I live near Algaida and quite rural so they were the best option as there is no need to have a telephone line at the house, it's done by micro wave. it costs me 45 euros a month and thats unlimited, the speed is also very good, they do have a variety of packages on offer so well worth looking at their site, they also speak very good english.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Might give them a ring and see if they have a slightly cheaper package for fixed line. We are spending a week in our place in July and we will see how we get on, but if we do decide that we can't live without broadband, then we will probably not make any arrangements for hook-up until we go out again in September.

But thanks for the help...

Cheers all...


----------

